# World Eaters



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

you are the shock troop... you are the elite... you are a meat shield...

these things go through your head, as you prepare for combat"practice". an obstacle course of death, with auromated weapons and captured loyalist scum.
your squad is constantly acting as a fast-attacking squad of rutheless killers to annihalate anyone in their path. armed with a variety of grisly weapons, each designed to bleed the enemy for all they have. your origonal squad of 8 has been whittled down...

"these Astartes are ready to die for their corpse god", Khelen said. gesturing with his hand, he pointed to the clock. "8 seconds until the doors open. 7... 6... 5... 4...


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

3...2...1.

As soon as the ramp opened Karek ran for cover. His combat instincts took over instantly. He crouched behind the cargo box he found, peeking over he scanned the room for hostiles. An automated gun hanging from the ceiling sensed his presence and immeadiately started firing at him. Karek ducked just in time as bullets hit the box. He tossed a flash grenade over the cargo box that blinded the automated gun's infrared vision. He let off a single bolter round that destroyed the automated gun. A smirk crossed his face.

_This is too easy._ He thought to himself. He looked over to the rest of his members in his squad to see what they had done.


(OT: Is that basically what you wanted?)


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The Wytch called it _training_. 

Kazimir called it amusement.

---

The droning, mechanical voice was all but lost to the blood pounding in Kazimir’s ears. His breath came in sharp, growling pants as he fought the desire to cleave into the oil-stained door to get at the gutless weaklings faster. He had cast aside his helm for this run, the need to feel hot lifeblood on his skin too great to resist. His tongue flashed out, caressing foam-flecked lips, as his muscle-bound body twitched with the abundance of adrenaline pouring into his blood stream. 

He could taste them; taste their sweat, their despair … _their fear._

_…3…_

The red haze had already begun to seep into his vision; every heartbeat was as loud as a titan’s step, the hunger harder to control.

_…2…_

A feral growl tore itself from his throat as Kazimir crashed Black Twist into his massive chestplate, the axe gleaming savagely in the strobing vermilion lights of the holding pen, as his eyes flickered to the black and gold figure standing in the darkened room nearby._ Sekel_. Kazimir could feel the shard of razor steel lodged deep within his chest like a burning ember of hate.

_…1…_

Kazimir’s roar eclipsed the report of the explosive bolts that held the portal in place as they shattered. His crimson-stained boots hit the blackened steel ramp before it had even kissed the grating, driving it down under his immense weight. He was in motion before the vibration of the impact had even registered, stampeding with a tuneless howl into the training arena. Another of the so-called squad dashed out, taking cover behind nearby crates as an automated platform rained down fire upon the flimsy wood. Kazimir simply lowered his shoulder and charged the second of the automations, shots pinging off his pauldron as the hard-wired corpse registered the threat.

It never knew just how immeasurable that threat was.

Black Twist flashed out, severing the spinning barrel with a shriek of metal and shower of sparks. Kazimir crashed headlong into the twisted amalgamation, wrapping his free arm around the neck of the corpse and twisting with all his might.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It was there again; the pain of his loss, the pain of his arm. It was always there, no matter how much Sekel fought, what pleasures or matters he indulged in the pain found a way to the fore of his mind. The croaking of the servitor was the only thing that drew his attention back to the present, and away from his memory.

The creature, more a stump of a torso and chest with little more than a skull held together by loose, decrepit flesh droned on; counting down the time until the ramp would descend and this _training_ would begin. Pah! Theres was a lifetime of war, of fighting the dog-slaves of the corpse-god in the eternal war. Sekel had been there when the legions descended on Terra, he was beyond the need of training, all of them were.


A sneer briefly flashed across his features before it was gone, the faintest starts of a smile forming at the corners of his mouth replacing the initial reaction until Sekel's gaze turned to one of the others, a powerful, brutish figure in blood crusted red power armour. This sight of this one led to a single word ringing in Sekel's ears over and over again and though his face did not betray him, a fire burned within the ancient warriors purple eyes.

*Kazimir*, that was the word; the name of the one he hated more than any, even the corpse worshipped by the dogs of the carcass that was the Imperium. The name of the World Eater, brute slave of the Blood God and eternal enemy of his own deity, the great Keeper of Secret and Lord of Pleasure and Pain, who took Sekel's arm; the very one that even now pulsed with an ancient pain.


_…1…

_
The servitor finally croaked out the final in the countdown and the ramp cranked down on ancient gears. Even as it did the beast that was Kazimir launched himself forward, even before the ramp had fully descended, and aimed himself at the nearest threat. Sekel and another were down next, Karek might have been the name; a renegade of the Raven Guard, one of the legions he had delighted upon nearly wiping out during the great Massacre and one he was overjoyed to bring a rise from because of it.

Running down the metal grill of the ramp, Sekel's sights were drawn not to the servitor slaved guns firing, but instead to a real target; one of the loyalist swine that had been captured. His eyes glazed over at the thought of a challenge far better than the one the others had started for. Clad in white and blue power armour and clutching a makeshift weapon of some metal bar, Sekel allowed his smile to widen as he rushed towards his foe of choice, solid rounds whizzing by his un-armoured head and impacting harmlessly off his power armour before sidestepping a swing meant to bash his skull and bringing the pommel of Kvii'Ze forwarded and shattering the loyalist scums nose in a spray of blood.

A swipe meant to force him away arced out, and with the ease of the swordsman Sekel was, he moved with the blow and brought Kvii'Ze around, severing his foe's hand at its base before his bolter barked out a shot, point blank to the chest. Power armour was tough, but even it was hard pressed to deflect such a blow at this range, and the reinforced ceramite plating cracked and chunks blew away, throwing his prey back.

Pressing in, Sekel ran Kvii'Ze into the weakened section, piercing a heart and lung as the daemon infused rapier effortlessly chewing through the reinforced ribcage before it was stopped by the back section of armour. Twisting the blade, Sekel drew in close, his eyes locking with the dieing ones of his enemy. _"Where is your bloody god now?"_ He said mockingly, not caring for whatever the World Eater had to say before he tore the rapier out and shoved it through the bottom of the marines head and through the top.

Whipping the blade from the flesh, Sekel turned for his next target to see the white and blue armoured forms of other World Eaters while his own brothers, clad in their purple with gold trim, executed without mercy. Something was off though, as Sekel spied him, the one he hated so; clad in the purple and gold that made no sense. It was here that Sekel realized he had allowed the memory to flow over _him_, the pain of his arm bringing the memory forward, never allowing him to forget his burning hatred. It mattered not, and Sekel charged for his next enemy; in time he would have that which he desired, the sorcerer could only deny it to him for so long.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Bull shook himself as the ramp lowered, swinging his head side to side like his namesake. gripping his chainaxe Starbreaker tightly, Bull roared as the ramp hit the floor, charging out full throttle.
Immediatley guns opened up on him, from all sides. Heedless of his armours' warnings, Bull ran straight at the largest concentration of servitors slaved to their guns. Swinging Starbreaker in a mighty arc, Bull decapitated one, before revesing his grip, stepping in and slicing clean through another, then turned and planted a grenade on the last, laughing as it blew up. 

Turning, Bull saw three Imperial Guardsmen hiding behind some crates. Seeing that none of his squad had noticed them, Bull smirked as he stalked forward, before breaking into a run.

As he approached, the three Imperial guardsmen fell upon him, stabbing with improvised weapons scavenged from whatever they could find. One began clawing at the power cables on Bull's back. Roaring in anger, Bull swept Starbreaker around his head, chopping the guardsman in two. Goring one with his horns, Bull offered the corpses to Khorne, before setting himself upon the last guardsman, who was backing away. Laughing manically, Bull swept Starbreaker around and cut into the man's chest, killing him.

As he looked back on the twitching corpses, he smirked.
"You guys better catch up," he taunted, before scanning the area for more enemies.


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

3,
2,
1!
Kharne broke to left of the squad to hide behind some crates after taking his bearing of the room.Several automated were in the center of the room,destroyed in seconds by Bull who broke off after a slight taunt.The fool,Walked right into the trap.
Sighting down his muzzled pistol he shot two automated turrets through the barrel before rolling left behind several more crates.Seeing the last of the servitors destroyed,Kharne broke out of cover to go after Bull covering the fools back.
A groaning noise to his left alerted him of a servitor with fleshy stumps sticking out its body.The creature suddenly leapt at Kharne attemting to rip of his helmet.Quick reflexs save his life by switching the power activater on his blade and shredding the inside of the robot in mid air.With his bare hands he manged to pull out al the circuits inside the robot while it was on the floor.
He continued after Bull down the tunnel shooting any bodies on the way.
You couldnt be too sure with this sought of thing,besides,
Better safe than sorry...


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

3... 2... 1... Khelen waited for his squad to vacate the elevator, strolling across the battlefield. channeling psychic energy, he shot Daemonflame over a bunker filled with Guardsmen. they ran out, screaming futile pleas to their corpse emporer. Simply laughing at their predicament, he turned one of the unscathed guardsmen into a spawn. Khelen looked around and saw the devastation around him. watching Bull being swarmed by guardsmen, he shot one off his back. as one seeing the slaughter was well in hand, he followed Bull into the hallway. Bellowing at Kharne to make his namesake proud and grow a spine, he struck a turret with such psychic force that the turret desintigreated at the end was a dome, with stands filled with cultists. as they cheered, jeered, and cursed, a group of Loyalists from the Ultramarines chapter were shoved out of a tower. his squad had been here before, and knew that there would be no survivors among the loyalists. the sand was a deai grey, stained with the lifeblood of countless Astartes. among the wreckage around the Dome, there were Bolters that were hewn in 2, deactivated chainswords, and even a wrecked Dreadnaught, Blasphemous graffiti sprayed on it. the loyalists quickly armed themselves and prepared for death. "TO ME, MY SQUAD!"


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

"TO ME, MY SQUAD!"

Those words seemed different to Karek somehow. It use to be him who said that to his fellow Raven Guard brethern, and now to hear it from a Chaos Sorcerer was something Karek had never imagined would happen. 

Underneath his helmet Karek had a smile on his face. For some reason killing just because you can was oddly satisfying.

_So this is what it feels like to fall into darkness_

Karek's clenched his bolter tightly and sprinted to Khelen. Seeing Bull and Kharne run to the next area made Karek chuckle. Use to squad based tatics instead indivdiual antics, this was different.

_Fools. That is how you get yourself killed._

Devotion to his Squad Leader that kept him from following the "fools". It was an instinct inside him that alerted to the immediate danger behind him. It seemed that in Bull's and Kharne's mad dash to combat they forgot a guardsmen who was running at Karek weilding a crowbar. Amusment crossed Karek's face as he sheathed his bolter and took the guardsmen in hand to hand combat. Knowing that a crowbar could do nothing but scratch his power armor he laughed.

As the guardsmen swung for his his head Karek quickly ducked, and brought his fist into the guardsmen chest. Feeling his ribs break underneath his fist made Karek laugh some more. How could this guardsmen think he could take an Astrates. The guardsmen staggered back from the hit and immeadiately started cough up blood. He stood back up and charged Karek again

_He must know he has no chance of winning this, yet why does he get back up instead of accepting his defeat._

The guardsmen's courage was astonishing. 

_He would have made a great Astrates._

As the guardsmen swung for Karek's head again, Karek grabbed his arm.

"Tell me, why do you continue to fight even though you have no hope of winning?" For this guardsmen to get words out of Karek was astonishing. The guardsmen just looked up at Karek, and then spit in his face.

Anger rose inside Karek. He crushed the guardsmen's arm in his hand and threw him against the wall. The guardsmen was writhing in pain on the ground. Karek walked over him and raised his foot in the air over the guardsmen head.

_That wasn't the answer I wanted._

Karek brought his foot down on the guardsmen's head and felt his skull crush underneath his boot.

_At least he didn't scratch my armor._

Karek made his way back over to Khelen awaiting his next orders.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Bull heard Khelen's words, and saw Karek move over to him, pausing briefly to kill a guardsman. He took so long to do it.
_Why doesn't he just crush him?_ Bull thought.

Bull didn't want to go to Khelen, but he knew he would have to. Suddenly, he saw a Guardsman trying to crawl away, a stray bolter round had blown off his leg.
He heard Khelen again, but the Guardsman was irressitible.
Sheathing his bolt pistol, and gripping Starbreaker with two hands. Bull sprinted over to the Guardsman, who began scrabbling for his pistol. Bull unleashed his savage warcry on the way in. Reaching the helpless victim and laughing in contempt, Bull raised Starbreaker over his head, just as the Guardsman reached his pistol.

The pistol fired.

Howling in pain, Bull staggered backwards, dropping his chainaxe to the floor. The Guardsman tried to escape, but one of the faulty automated guns shot him down, putting him out of his misery, before short-circuiting and shutting down. But you could barely notice over the howls of the World Eater.
Clutching his face, Bull roared in anger and pain, collapsing to the floor. His gauntlets were covered in sticky blood. His cries were of anguish and hate. His lament was unending, his roar an anthem of death

His eye was a ruined, pulped mess.


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

TO ME MY SQUAD!

Kharne span around at the sound of his masters voice.Seeing Karek kill the foolish guardsmen.What a fool thinking he could take on an asartes.
Watching the bloodswathe unfold made Kharne proud to be what he is.A true marine not slavering at the feet of a corpse but fighting for a true god.He saw Bull get his shot out,the fool.He should of just shot the loyalist when he had the chance and now his gone and got his eye shot out.
Kharne sprinted towards the sorcerer knowing he was blessed by his mighty diety,Tzeencht.Kharne couldnt think of a better leader for the squad, a true follower of a true god.

10 yards away-
There was a war cry to his left.

9 yards away-
Kharne turned around to see which idiot was foolish enough to try and kill him.

8 yards away-
Kharne stopped immediately to see 2 guardsmen leaping at him with a crowbar and knife in each hand attemting to stab him in his eyes and club him round the head at all at once
Kharne began to laugh.They knew they hadn't a chance in hell but still tried.Fools.Lets show them the error they did in worshipping their corpse.

Everything seemed to be happening in slow motion around him as he drew his pistol.

1 second
Kharne sighted down his pistol at the closest foes head and pulled the trigger twice.

2 seconds
The mans head exploded in a flash of dazzling light as his head unable to hold the explosive energys in his head blew up.
The second man weilding a crowbar and knife stopped in his tracks to look at his companions spasming body
Kharne grinned.

3 seconds
Time started to come back into real time as Kharne rushed at the standing guardsmen who had just enough time to acknowledge the fact their was a grinning marine running at him with a swirling knife dripping with blood sink into his guts and yank half of them out onto the floor.

The man fell to the floor writhering inhis own guts and excretemnet while screaming in agony as the knife was pushed into his body slowly churning up his insides until it reached his heart and killed him instantly.Kharne quickly cupped some blood into his hands and drank.
Ahh, the blood of the dead wats better.

Kharne reached the leader to see him looking in the direction of a tower with a door opening.There were 10 or so marines scrambling for weopans from of the floor
Kharne took the one on the left and sprinted to engage him in combat.He put two lasers through the marines hands making him squint but not drop his weopans,a deactivated chainsword and half a bolter.
Here was a worthy opponent he thought as he rushed at the marine.The loyalist seemed to see something in Kharnes eyes as he turned and walked away from the rest of the squad so he could face him one on one.
This would be fun.

Kharne had sheathed his pistol when he was sprinting.When he was mearly six yards away he leaped at his foe with his knife aimed at his foes heart.The soldier side stepped the over eager attack with ease and stuck a counter blow on Kharnes shoulder pad denting it and scratching the paint was the result of the attack.If the weapon was activated however the results could of been a lot more severe.Kharne crouched in a fighting stance swirling his knife in front of him in a figure of eight.They began circling each other feinting trieing to find a weakness in eachothers defences.
Kharne was the fist to connect with the body and lunged into his foes defences with his knife.His foe saw it coming and blocked with ease but that wasnt the real attack at all.The second the blade went down kharne threw a mighty left hook into the marines jaw throwing his right back.
That was all kharne needed and reversed his grip on the blade and stabbed below the loyalists chin threw his brain and coming out the other end with brains hooked onto the edge of it.He withdrew the blade and cut off both of the marines hands to make sure there wouldnt be any sudden spasms which would slice someone legs.
Kharne turned around after despatching his foe to see what was happening with the rest of the squad...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

"To me, my squad!" A voice rang out, tearing Sekel from his memories and bringing him completely back to reality. The figure he had been advancing on was one of the sorcerers own squad, the name Kharne burned its way forward instantly. The thought that he had nearly attacked one of their own made him smile briefly, the sorcerer might be unhappy with with the act but that mongrel Kazimir had done worse; they all had at one point or another and if Kharne was to weak to not be able to best him then he was not fit to be amongst them.

Turning away from the fool, Sekel stalked forward after the sorcerer, sidestepping a servitor, its arms replaced by two rusted piston driven spikes, before slamming the pommel of his blade into the creatures head, shattering the skull without pause or mercy. Seeking where Khelen had gone to, Sekel caught sight of the bastard Kazimir and the pair ever so briefly locked eyes. Sekel all but willed his fury for the World Eater to fell him there and then, but the gods did not seem to desire such a thing. _"Unable to find yourself a real target lumbering oaf or simply to scared to face even half a challenge?"_ He said before running into the arena and leaving Kazimir to ponder his words.


What he saw once his black armoured boots crunched the blood-stained sands brought a smile to his perfect features that he did not even bother to suppress. Oh how the sorcerer teased him so; Ultramarines, sons of the bastard-dog Guilliman. The Emperor's Children did not bear the hatred for them as the Word Bearers and Alpha Legion did, but they were the ones who held the glory of landing the death blow on their beloved primarch. Sekel delighted in being able to take the lives of any he came across, and this was no exception.

Darting forward, Sekel saw from the corner of his eye Kharne charging and knew that the others were likely close behind. Firing his bolter one handed, Sekel forced a pair of Ultramarines away from the rest before he began to circle them like a predator watching his prey. Their armour was pitted and scored in dozens of places, but he could tell that the sight of him gave them all the strength needed to be a challenge. Stabbing out with Kvii'Ze, Sekel probed their defenses for weakness, toying with each as he saw through their slow and terrible defensive stances and easily blocking and countering their own attacks.

Stepping forward suddenly, Sekel brought his blade up, knowing the loyalist would block; he had counted on the action. As daemon infused blade met the lifeless bar of metal his foe used, the attack was forced up and only a slight amount of force needed to be exerted in order to redirect the block so that the edge of his weapon cut a long groove into the Ultramarines face from top lip to the back of his ear. He swung his bolter around in the same motion, pulling the trigger twice to put a pair of rounds into the other Ultramarine as he lunged forward, a chunk of metal held in both hands meant to bash his skull.

The shots delayed the second Ultramarines momentum enough for Sekel to duck away from the blow, a flick of his armoured wrist slicking the few droplets of blood from his blade. _"Come sons of Guilliman, do your dead primarch and corpse-god proud now."_ He said mockingly.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Bone fracture and metal tore under Kazimir’s immense strength. With a bestial roar that echoed around the arena he tore the entire torso of the automaton from its frame, heaving it up and into the stands with a twist of his upper body. Cultists scattered as the melding of flesh and steel landed with a sickeningly wet thud, sprays of curdled blood still pumping from the severed lines.

Kazimir threw his head back and roared to the crowd’s screams, ignoring the call of the Wytch. This was what he had been bred for, altered and trained for. _Lusted for_. The sheer worship of bloodletting surged through his veins like a peel of murderous thunder.

The door to the tower opened with a shrill grinding of gears and Kazimir leapt down from his perch to stalk forward like a hungry hound from the bowels of hell, his axe growling faintly as it swung with each measured stride. He gave a murderous glance at the cur Sekel, his hand closing around Black Twist's haft with a vice-like grip,

'There is no challenge for me here...' he snarled between sharpened fangs.

The whelps scrambled for makeshift weaponry, blind in their derelict faith. Kazimir let his eyes roam over their battered forms and his lips curled back in disgust. Pathetic whoresons of Ultramar.

Kazimir stopped within ten meters of the group; they had taken up a defensive formation instinctively through countless hours of indoctorned training and hypnotherapy. Kazimir’s gaze was drawn to the sergeant amongst the battered loyalists, gripping a defaced chainsword that sputtered and growled with a throaty rumble.

Kazimir’s scowl twisted into a feral smile as he raised his axe to gesture to the whelp,

‘You…’ His voice was a low snarl, ‘Step forward son of Guilliman and face me!’

The Ultramarine curled his lip and spat on the blood-stained sand but, to the distress of his men, stepped forward with what was left of his honour gathered around him like a frayed cloak. Taking up a aggressive stance across from him. Kazimir cocked his head to the side and bared his teeth at the pale, statuesque features of the astartes, his stance unchanged with axe held limp at his side.

The hate in his enemy’s eyes was like a fine wine that Kazimir reveled in. The astartes tensed, then lunged with a lightning quick thrust. Kazimir almost casually brought Black twist across his body, swatting the blade aside with enough force to cause the ultramar to stumble slightly. The astartes dropped into a tumble and rolled out of reach, only to spring back to his feet with his weapon held in defense and waiting from the follow up blow.

Kazimir hadn’t moved a step.

The brutal warrior turned his head slightly to follow the ultramar’s movements, a vicious grin curling his features,

‘Peacock!’ He roared out without looking, ‘Perhaps I should leave this one for you, his skill with a blade is as pathetic as your own…’

The ultramar lunged again, but this time Kazimir met the attack with one of his own. Taking the chainsword on his shoulderguard, the World Eater twisted inside the guard of the stunned Ultramarine with the speed borne of thousands of years of bloodshed. Kazimir’s hand closed around the astartes’s throat and drug him forward to sink his teeth into the pale, sweet flesh of the ultramar’s left cheek.

The son of Guilliman screamed in anguish and tore away, stumbling back with a gaping wound where unblemished skin had been just moments before. Kazimir swallowed his prize; savouring the copper tang of the flesh, blood crusting on his chin in red, saliva-laced streams. He threw his head back and laughed; a howling, bestial sound, before turning a blood-stained grin back to the wounded marine.

‘Fool, you have always served the Blood God! Every moment of your life has been in his name!’ Kazimir snarled,

‘and now, in His name, you will die…’

With a bone shaking roar, Kazimir leapt forward, Black Twist snarling his devotion to Khorne.


----------



## another alias (Jan 30, 2010)

Mortelous fired two shots into his enemy’s chest. They were the only ones left in the corridor and so he felt he could take his time taking the poor man apart. Wrapping his tentacle arm around guard’s throat he began to squeeze. Watching his foe squirming around, trying in vain the loosen his grip, he smiled. The plight of his foes was always amusing. He herd the call of the sorcerer and instantly lost interest, tightening his grip until he herd the crack of the neck and threw the body away. 

A moment later he was running through the gates of the dome. Spotting a group of marines, the leader locked in combat with Kazimir he crouched behind a crate and took aim. While the enemy were distracted by the duel Mortelous opened fire.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Howling in rage that he had been so easily tricked, Bull looked up through the blood streaming down his face, everything tinged dark red. The squad was moving forward to a group of Space Marine Ultramarines. Spitting at the sight of them, Bull pulled himself onto his hands and feet. He knew he had failed Khelen. He had been wounded by a mere guardsman. He heard Khrone's laughter echoing through his head...mocking his pathetic demise.
The pain was unbearable.

_The pain could all end..._ a new voice spoke in Bull's head.
_I will look after you, you shall never fall in battle..._ it whispered.

Strugggling with the pain, Bull rose unsteadily to his feet. Scrabbling on the floor and finding the handle to Starbreaker, Bull half-walked half-staggered towards the Space Marines.

"I'll be damned if they don't pay for this..." Bull spat, gritting his teeth. 
Finally reaching the squad, his vision worsened, the red becoming darker and darker. He was a terrifiyng sight to behold, blood splattered and a ruined and ghastly visage.

A marine moved towards Bull, weiding a lengthened pipe which he had cut at the end to make a sharp blade. Lunging wildly, Bull missed the Marine completely, who brought the pipe around and smashed Bull on the back of his head.
Seeing black spots as well as redness, Bull swung his blade around, calling out foul oaths to Khorne, begging for forgiveness.

As if hearing his pleas, the Marine struck out again, bringing Bull to his knees, before striking into Bull's chest, penetrating the armour and scoring a deep wound.

The blade was stuck, and Bull screamed as the pain overwhelmed him utterly. The Marine was distracted by somethig, making him unable to finish Bull off.
How Bull yearned to die.

"I have failed...Khorne, my master..." said Bull quietly, as his vision blurred out.
"I face only eternal damnation..." Bull felt himself die, slowly.

_No, there is another way._ The voice whispered.
_Khorne is a fool to not see your potential. I have always seen it, you could become a mighty Chaos Lord._ tempted the voice.

Bull weakly resisted, before saying "I am dead, there is nothing I can do to serve you."

_Oh, but you won't die. Not if you embrace me, not if you take me as your master, not if you let me help you now._

Bull felt the life leave him.

"I will."


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

Kharne saw Bull fall to the ground while the marine prepared to deal the death blow.
However much Kharne wished him to die he couldnt,the sorcerer had chosen him for the squad so there must of been some use in the great oath.Kharne drew his pistol and shot two bullets into the mans chest and then one finnaly to the head.
The marine collapsed to the ground,two holes goeing clean through his chest causeing blood to flow freely from the wound.
Kharne checked to see if Bull wasnt dead then turned to the dead marine and ripped out both his hearts.
It looked as though the battle was nearing its end.
Kharne turned away and could swear he heard Bull say something but was unsure what.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

as he fought his way through the room, he was being swarmed by the pathetic "Guardsmen". it was almost comical, he thought. they could do little to him, protected as he was with his thrice-damned Terminator Armor. With little effort, he made a psychic pulse that jellied the unaugmented bones of the Guardsmen. they fell off, little more than broken dolls. as he wiped the gore off him, he watched Bull get shot in the eye, and mortelus sniping Guardsmen, he felt something. the wholesale slaughter amplified his psychic power, with all of those souls satisfying his Daemonic Pacts. he felt another psyker, but that was impossible because he was the only psyker in the fleet... "oh feth"...

A hissing sound was heard, and then a series of bone-jarring shudders went through the craft. An Ultramarines Boarding Pod slammed through the dome, and a vaccum sucked out hundreds of cultists, who floated out into space. then entire squad picked up, and then dropped as the Void Shield flares back up, stopping the Freezing and the sucking. Squadmate Billy was actually hurled against a 3m thick support, killing him instantly in a gory tribute to khorne. the air is cold and thin as the squad reassemble,warching as servitors immediately began to repair the dome. the boarding pod flowered open, and a dozen Space Marines dismounted, almost all armed with chainswords and bolt pistols. the one they called a "librarian" wielded a shimmering axe flowing with arcane energy. as squad khelen finished their enemies off, they observed the new targets, they relished the good fight. Khelen Challenged the enemy Psyker, motioning with his index as if to cut his throat. As squad khelen readied, the assault squad charged. Khelen moved back into the hallway."Once you are free to move, rally at the brigde. over and out"

Bull is winded as he is thrown agains the wall, you manage to stand up and see 2 Loyalists bearing down on you. you...

Sekel lands the most lithely, on both feet. looking around, you see a loyalist wielding 2 Chainswords using his jump pack for the element of surprise.

Kazimir is Barely knocked down, and has a seargent wielding a power sword and a plasma pistol charging at you.

Mortelus is the furthest away, and is barely moved at all. a ragged shard of metal, however, darts through the room and cuts his wrist, down to the bone. 2 more advance on you.

Kharne lands on top of a Guardsmen, and has 3 new Assault Marines advancing on him

Karek is almost dragged out of the ship, but is lucky, catching a support beam as he fell. as he lands, he sees 2 more trying to gut him.

Khelen is attacked by the solitary Astartes Psyker, wielding a shield and a Force Sword.


----------



## Imperium's finest (Jan 5, 2010)

Kharne heard a mighty boom from above him and he looked up to see a drop pod hurling down to the ground.Cultists were being flung everywhere as the dome shattered.

Kharne was rising rapidly but suddenly began free fall and landed on guardsmen who was squished to a pulp beneath Kharnes weight.He shrugged off all the dust but felt a pain in his leg.He looked down to see a one foot long piece of steel sticking in it coming out the other side.

Kharne looked up to see the drop pod opening and heard a sharp and loud noise as the doors smashed into he earth crating yet another storm of dust.Once the dust had cleared he saw 3 marines closing in on him in a line.

The marine on the left was weilding a bolt pistol and chainsword as did the marine on the right.They both seemed to be unsure of what they were doing and were acting more cautious than the center one.They seemed as though they were fresh from scout service and hadnt wore off the stealthy and cautiousness that they were taught there.

The assult squad member in the middle however was an entirely different matter and was sprinting as quickly as he could creating a increasingly large gap between him and the others.He was wielding two chainswords and was swinging them in front of him.

Kharne looked down and pulled the steel from his leg and aimed at the closest marines chest.He stepped back and then like a profesional javelin thrower hurled the steel right into the marines left heart with enough force to come out the other side and drag back the loyalist a meter.Blood was gushing from the wound and he marines clotting systems were not quick enough and he quickly died from blood loss.

The remaining marines looked unsettled but carried on running towards kharne.Fools,lets see how they like watching each other die.
Kharne drew his pistol and shot two shots in front of the left marines feet on purpose causing him to hesitate for a second.

Thats all Kharne needed.

Kharne crouched low and leapt three meters to land in front of him and cut of his hand which carried the chain sword.He then reversed his swing to cut off the the other hand.The marine was still swinging his arms as though he was still carrying his weopans.

That was comical Kharne thought.

He turned round to see the final marine bearing down on him with a burning rage in his eyes.They must of known each other on their home world.The marine threw his pistol at kharne and hit him on the temple.Kharne saw stars and his vision fuzzed around the edges.He felt the earth hit him hard and his vision began to clear.

He was lying on the floor his weopans laying around him.Thay were just out of reach however even when he stretched ihs fingers.This cant be how it ends he thought as looked up to see the raging marine standing above him.

Things suddenly became clearer to Kharne and he felt envirogated as a new found energy coursed through him.Kharne exploded into life and span round kicking the loyalists legs from under him and leaping to his feet.He grabbed his fallen weopans and stabbed the raged marine through the chest.

Kharne then picked him up and through him on top of the other new marine so that there heads were on top of each other looking into each others eyes.Kharne then drew his pistol and shot three bullets through the top marines head, into the others frying their brains,killing instantly.

Kharne looked around to see what every one else was faring in their fights.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

"I will..." Bull suddenly felt a surge of strength flow through him, life returning to his broken body. As he recovered, there was a huge crash above him.

"A drop pod...interesting" said Bull, who was taken aback by his voice. It was new, different, it had lost its anger and hate replaced by a deep wriggling growl. However, unable to ponder this, Bull was thrown into the air by the vacuum, and landed heavily. Oddly, he felt little pain, and was only winded.

Looking down, he saw the metal pipe still sticking into his chest armour...the armour which had turned a pale green. Bull plucked the pipe from his chest, and barely felt a thing, as dark ichor spilled onto the floor. 

Reaching, he felt one of his horns had snapped in two, the other remained. The drop pod opened, and two pathetic Ultramarines moved towards Bull.

"Bull." he muttered in disgust. "This is no name fit for me now. I shall be called...Venomclaw the Rotten One." Venomclaw did not know where the name came from, it almost felt as if he had no choice. But he liked it.

_You have chosen well, Venomclaw_ said the voice, although Venomclaw welcomed it like a father this time
_These puny marines will be no match for you now._

As the marines sighted Venomclaw, the Rotten One snatched up a boltgun lying on the floor and unleashed a torrent of boltgun fire. using ranged weapons used to be abohrrent, but now they were welcomed as much as close combat.

The Ultramarines opened fire, taking cover in the process. Unfortunately, there was no cover near for Venomclaw. With nowhere to hide, the bullets hit true.

_I can protect you for now...the transformation is still recent, but after you crush these worthless lapdogs, I will be unable to make you resist the attacks of your enemies as I do now..._

A flash of green energy surrounded Venomclaw. Expecting extreme pain if not death from the boltgun shells, the Rotten One felt nothing, it was as though the bullets didn't hit him.

_Yes...death is no enemy to you now...it is your friend..._

Laughing a bubbly corrosive laugh, Venomclaw advanced on the marines, taking boltgun fire as he went. He took several shots at one marine, emptying the magzine. Eventually, the bullets took their toll, and the marine went down, a large hole in his head. 

Then, Venoclaw sprinted forward and divied onto the other marine. They began fighting with their bare hands, rolling across the floor trying to pin the other down and draw their combat knife. Both warriors used all their strength, trying to best each other, each trying to kill the other.

The Ultramarine managed to push Venomclaw away for a second, drew his kinfe and stabbed into the hole the pipe had made. Venomclaw began laughing again, and the Ultramarine looked at him frantically. Dark pestilential ichor began spilling onto the marine's hand, which wormed it's way around his arm, covering it.

Venomclaw continued laughing, as the Marine's hand began to spasm. Slowly, the hand removed itself from the Rotten One's body, and began to strangle it's owner. The marine tugged and tugged but the grip was like iron.

Standing up, Venomclaw turned from the marine as he killed himself. Looking down, he saw the hole in his chest had sealed up with dark green bio-chemical ichor that had hardened to become as tough as bone.

"This," said Venomclaw to himself, "was definitely worth it." Chuckling to himself, into it became a cackle, untill it became full echoing manic laughter, as the voice inside his head laughed with him


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

_That was a close one_

Karek was had almost been thrown from the ship when the drop pod landed. Getting up Karek saw two Ultramarines running at him bolt pistols firing. Karek felt the bolt rounds strike his power armor. He knew he couldn't take any more shots like that so he dove for cover.

What was next for him, this was an unfair fight and there was a slim chance of him winning. Karek then realized how foolish he was, the reason he left the Raven Guard was to seek immoratality. There was no way he could be slain now without reaching his goal.

_"I can help you......"_

That voice in Karek's head was back. He chose to ignore it like usual. Karek burst from cover and fired some bolter rounds at the two charging Ultramarines. This did nothing to slow their advance.

_Looks like I'm going to have to take them on hand-to-hand_

_"Let me help you......."_

Karek shut the voice out of his mind. He knew when he joined the Black Legion he was due to face corruption from their dark gods but he didn't expect it to happen so soon.

Karek unleashed the rest of his magazine at the two Ultramarines causing one of them to drop their bolt pistol. As the first Ultramarines reached him Karek brought out his chainsword and swung horizontally and the Ultramarines neck which he ducked under. Following through with his swing karek spun around and struck the second marine with the flat of the balde in the chest causing him to fall to the ground.

Karek felt a bolt round penetrate the backs of his leg. Karek immeadiately dropped to his knees. He turned around to see the Ultramarine with the bolt pistol standing behind him bolt pistol smoking.

"This is where you die tratior" the Ultramarine boasted.

_"I can help you......"_

The voice seemed stronger than before. Karek decided to embrace the voice this time though, seeing as how he was about to die anyways.

_Just who are you and why would you want to help me?_

The second Ultramarine got up and placed his chainsword to Karek's neck.

_"Do not ask which creature screams in the night. Do not question who waits for you in the shadow. It is my cry that wakes you in the night, and my body that crouches in the shadow. I am Tzeentch and you are the puppet that dances to my tune..."_

The voice seemed so calm to Karek. He decided would rather die than give in to this temptation, but not without a fight.

As the Ultramarine swung his chainsword, Karek caught his hand. The Ultramarine surprised by this tried to break Karek's grip but to no avail. Karek quickly wrenched the the chainsword free from the Ultramarine. A sound of a bolt pistol misfiring came from behind him. Karek smiled at the sound.

_How lucky can you get?_

Karek brought his own chainsword to the back of the Ultramarine's knee joint where his power armor was the weakest. The Ultramarine dropped to one knee as Karek stood up. 

Seeing his comrade at the mercy of Karek, the Ultramrine dropped his bolt pistol and charged with his chainsword. Karek quickly brought his chainsword down on the Ultramrine at his feet and decapitated him.

As the still living Ultramarine swung at him, Karek quickly parried and brought his knee up to the Ultramarine's gut. As the Ultramarine staggered back, Karek charger foward and swung at the Ultramarine's neck but was just out of range. The Ultramarine brought his fist into to Karek's face, but Karek just shrugged it off as he brought his chainsword back around and cut through the inside elbow joint in the Ultramarine's armor chooping off his left arm.

The Ultramarine let out a grunt as he looked down at his arm. Karek laughed as he saw what he had done.

_I'm afraid this is where you die Astrate_

Karek quickly finished his the job by decapitating him.

_"I know what it is you seek. I can help you in getting it......."_

_Sorry to disappoint you daemon, but I don't need your help._

_"Forrbidden knowledge is what you seek, I can help you find it....."_

_What do you want from me in exchange for it daemon?_

_'Pledge your alliegance to me and you'll shall have it........"_

Karek mulled it over for a second, and decided against it. Blocking the voice from his mind, Karek made his way over to the bridge. Karek wondered if he had made the right choice in not accepting the daemon's help.

_Knowledge is power after all_, Karek thought with a smile on his face.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Stepping forward, Sekel slipped in through the guard of the enemy in front of him and ran his blade through his foe's heart, or at least his primary heart. With a smile, Sekel twisted the blade before tearing it out, the daemon blade ripping flesh and ceramite in equal measure before its owner put a trio of rounds into the weakened armour, explosive bolts biting deep before blowing more chunks of the captured Ultramarine's torso away.

The swordsman that is Sekel turned about in time to block a hammer blow from the second enemy. Enough was enough, and though Sekel took much pleasure in the anger flowing from this one, it was time to end things. Smashing the muzzle of his bolter into the second Ultramarine's face, Sekel did not allow him to recover, instead taking the Ultramarines head in a single stroke.


That was when he was alerted to the sound of twisting metal and something melting its way through armoured bulkheads of the ship. He had fought for countless millenia across thousands of worlds, what he saw was nothing new to him, but that it had actually hit the ship with no alarm of any kind going off, that was surprising. The boarding torpedo crashed into the giant arena like chamber, and Sekel could only wonder why no alarms had gone off at all, a boarding device like this had to be launched by another craft, so why had such a thing not been detected?


Sekel did not have long to keep to his thoughts though, as the main portal of the torpedo blew open and a group of blue armour clad warriors emerged, bringing a fire to Sekel's eyes and a new smile to his lips. _"Yes sons of Guilliman, come to your death; I relish in the pleasure of being able to end your lives as you thrust them upon my sword."_ He said to himself as his eyes caught sight of the white 'U' symbol that was the mark of the Ultramarines.

As the enemy spread out to engage the sorcerers group, a large Ultramarine with a jump pack strapped to his pack blasted his way towards Sekel, a chainsword held in each hand. An instant before the Ultramarine landed on him, time felt as though it were slowing for him and he jumped to the side, bringing his bolter up and pulling the trigger to send a burst of rounds into the loyalist dogs pack. The rounds bit into the pack and did just the damage he was looking for, shredding one of the ports, and would prevent the weakling from using the device in this battle.


As the Ultramarine turned to face him, Sekel fell in step and turned with the marine, staying on his foe's blindside to see just how much he could anger him. _"Far to slow lapdog, don't you want to do your primarch and corpse-god proud!"_ He called out mockingly, stabbing his blade into the marines side, the daemon helping him to pierce the thick plate and draw blood. Ducking a back swipe from one of the chainswords, Sekel rolled under the arm, swiping out with his sword to keep the Ultramarine back and allow him to turn to face his foe.

Getting back up, Sekel looked at the armoured face of his enemy before clipping his bolter to his thigh and raising his rapier to his chest in a mock salute. _"Come Ultramarine, let us see if you come any close to spilling my blood than your brothers."_ He said before resuming his stance and waiting for the Ultramarine to take the bait and allow emotion to decide his moves.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

The captive Ultramarine twisted desperately aside, bringing his sputtering chainsword up in a futile attempt to block the World Eater’s screaming axe. Kazimir merely ignored the damaged blade, Black Twist smashing into the upraised chainsword and scything through the bedraggled mechanism in a shower of sparks before embedding into the loyalist cur’s shoulder with a cruelly wet sound of ripping flesh and snapping bone. The astartes staggered under the blow, cries of anguish coming from the group nearby as their sergeant stumbled to a knee as Kazimir tore Black Twist from the gaping wound with an echoing roar. 

Kazimir took his growling axe in a two handed grip, preparing to finish off the weakling with a brutal over-handed blow but the sudden tearing of metal served to quell the blind sea of rage that rolled in his mind for a lingering moment. It was a familiar sound; one that brought back memories washed in countless millenniums of bloodshed. Kazimir cast his eyes up to the domed ceiling, seeking the source.

A small hole appeared, rapidly tearing inwards as the churning teeth and breaching charges of the boarding torpedo chewed its bulk through the superstructure of the ship like a maggot into the side of a corpse. The atmosphere of the arena roared out the breach, taking screaming cultists and countless other things with it. Kazimir snarled as he felt his own massive bulk lifted airborne by the rushing winds only to be suddenly dropped as the ship’s auto systems snapped a void screen in place over the dome.

He came crashing down upon the arena floor, staggering a few meters to take the worst of the momentum from his fall before letting out a bellow of anger,

‘_*Wytch! *_You allowed these mongrels to come upon us unchallenged? I will have a hundred skulls for this disgrace! Beware or yours might be one of them…’ 

Kazimir spat between foam speckled lips, tossing a seething look towards the Sorcerer before turning to face the torpedo as it disgorged a mass of blue and white clad bodies. A stylized ‘U’ traced with laurels of gold. Ultramarines in search of their captured battle brothers raced into the fray. Kazimir gave a blood thirsty growl as a marine baring the markings of a sergeant turn his direction, feeling the baneful eyes of the cur behind his gilded battle helm as he noted the crumpled body nearby and the deep red stain on Black Twist.

The Ultramar’s arm snapped up, his plasma pistol discharging on a blinding flash of light but Kazimir was already in motion and the shot barely scorched his left pauldron as it hissed past to burn a molten hole in the floor meters beyond. Kazimir closed the distance in an eye blink, the red lust of battle lending his muscle-bound form shocking speed. The Ultramarine was taken off guard by the sudden rush, barely bringing his powersword up in time to deflect a strike meant to cleave him from shoulder to groin in a shower of blue sparks.

But he was not quick enough to defend against the vicious left hook to the side of his helm as Kazimir released his two handed grip on Black Twist and struck with the force of a titan. The astartes was knocked clear off his feet; sliding a full five meters on the sanded floor with a shattered left ocular lens, his powersword skittered away from his stunned grasp. Kazimir charged after the strickened Ultramar, his rough voice a chat of praise to the Throne of Skulls. The astartes had rolled to his knees when Kazimir’s boot took him in the face, flinging him back to the unforgiving ground as blood seeped through the shattered faceplate. Reflexively the Son of Guilliman raised his pistol for a point blank shot, but Kazimir had read the movement before it ever happened and Black Twist took the arm off just below the shoulder in a fountain of blood.

The next stroke of Black Twist cleaved the dying astartes’ upper torso in two bleeding halves, the still pumping primary heart convulsing in the open air of the arena as it poured the last of its moments into the thirsty sand. Kazimir reached down to seize the severed arm by the wrist and flung it in the direction of the hated Emperor’s Child as the dandy danced around a pair of Ultramarines.

‘Peacock! I found something for you!’

Kazimir’s voice was a vicious howl of laughter.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

*‘Peacock! I found something for you!’* The rough voice called out, that voice; the one that Sekel despised so much. He saw something coming at him from the corner of his eye and his body moved fluidly to intercept it, blade flashing out and cutting the severed arm in half, the blade altering the course of one half and sending it in the direction of the Ultramarine who faced him.

It impacted with a small thud on the sand, but it had done its job perfectly. Even with his features concealed behind the helmet, the Ultramarine's body stiffened and became rigid. Oh yes, the sight of the severed arm had done exactly what Sekel had wanted. The Ultramarine lunged forward, and thats when Sekel stepped back, his blade dancing out before him, easily deflecting the rage filled blows and forcing the arms of his foe wide.


With a smirk, the swordsman smashed a wide blow away and then stepped forward, twisting to the side he crashed his pouldron into the Ultramarine's face, but that was not his intended target, that was just a bonus. No, with his free hand Sekel grabbed the exposed limb, twisting the armoured forearm and stabbing the rapier into the Ultramarine's wrist. Tearing his sword out of the wound, Sekel brought his free hand's elbow into the helmet and sent the marine staggering backward. All of that, he had done it all in a blink, likely faster than the Ultramarine had been able to process.


_"You do your brothers poorly son of Guilliman. Perhaps you would rather the Blood God worshipping brute than a real warrior of the great lord Fulgrim."_ He called out, making sure to barb his insult as much as he could in order to best get the correct reaction. The Ultramarine, for his credit, was already staggering back to his feet with one of the two chainswords, his opposite hand near useless after what Sekel had done to it, and the other chainsword lay useless on the ground.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Venomclaw watched as the remaining Ultramarines moved away from the drop pod and towards the rest of the squad. He watched as Sekel and Kazimir fought out their little duel of words.

"How weak he is, the follower of Slaanesh." mused the Rotten One. "Had he served Nurgle, he would still have two arms, and could resist the most powerful blows and feel nothing." Venomclaw felt the voice squirm with glee.

"And Kazimir, the follower of Khorne. I see now I was a fool to worship the pathetic Lord of Blood, he drank the spoils of my conquest and gave me nothing, just like the Corpse-god of the loyalist scum." the presence squirmed again.

_You pour praise on your master, Rotten One. Soon, my patronage will make you shine with me and Nurgle will heap rewards upon us both._

Realising that the voice was in fact not Nurgle surprised Venomclaw, but then he recognised that of course the mighty Nurgle would never speak to one of his many followers, let alone a one that has yet to prove himself in his eyes.

"Tell me your name then, daemon." thought the Rotten One.

_In time, little one, in time..._

With that, Venomclaw scanned for new targets, before noticing a very big one.

"I shall be the one that defiles the lapdogs and their cage." thought Venomclaw, before rushing towards the drop pod. The drop pod's storm bolter opened fire, and Venomclaw strode to meet it.

_Do not be foolish! My powers cannot influence you now! You are stronger, much stronger, but not as invunerable as when I first protected you! Get in cover!_

A few rounds penetrated Venomclaws pauldron, sending searing but nulled pain down his shoulder. Diving for cover, the Rotten One avoided most of the fire.

Moving closer by ducking from cover to cover, Venomclaw made use of the barrels around him to move towards the drop pod. Realising he had only a boltgun, Venomclaw searched for a weapon which could damage the armour at range. His search was fruitless. Managing to scavenge a couple of krak grenades, Venomclaw made the final dash to the drop pod.

Warnings came up on his helmet visor as the storm bolter swung round, but Venomclaw made it just in time, priming the grenades and hurling them inside, before turning and diving behind a pile of rubble from the ceiling. The reaction was immediate.

The drop pod detonated, the grenades having been deftly placed near the ammo supply and the fuel canister for the powerful retro-thrusters, resulting in a luminary explosion. The drop pod was utterly ruined, only peices of scrap metal left.

Although it was not a living enemy, Venomclaw felt a rush nonetheless. He was proving himself to his master, and that was all that mattered.

_Always put Nurgle first...before even your life, if you must, Rotten One. I tell you this because you have witnessed what powers Nurgle can visit on his faithful, and his enemies. You do not want to find yourself against the Plaguefather, for even if you win great glory among the mortals, you will never win a place at Nurgle's side._

Venomclaw the Rotten One heeded the advice well, and eyed the rest of the squad. They followed a range of gods, and if they stood in the way of Nurgle's plans, he would not hesistate to fight them too.


----------

